# Looking for NSFW RP 1-on-1 partner



## Bluequill (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi there!

I'm looking for a partner interested in a NSFW RP. I am working on some stories and need to get past some writers block. A good roleplay always helps!

For this session I'd prefer to partner with a dominant male. I can play either male or masculine herm. I can play human or fur, pretty much whatever interests you.

If you're interested, PM me for a list of kinks/scenarios, or send me yours!


----------



## Bluequill (Feb 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Coltshan000 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm interested.


----------



## Bluequill (Jul 21, 2020)

Bump


----------

